# ton aus mehreren vob dateien von dvds in eine wav kopieren



## gmrama (29. Oktober 2003)

mein problem ist folgendes:
Ich möchte eine musik dvd auf cd brenne. manche lieder sind aber auf der dvd in zwei vob dateien unterteilt. gibt es eine möglichkeit das lied als ganzes zu kopieren? oder ein programm mit dem man die beiden teile dann so genau zusammenfügen kann, dass man keine kleine lücke hört?
danke schonmal


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. November 2003)

Also das wird wohl ein _bisschen_ aufwendig:

Zuerst wuerde ich hiermit  die vobfiles demuxen, d.h. Bild und Tondaten trennen.
Daraus erhaeltst du ein ac3 File. pro VOB.

Aus den AC3 Files kannst du wiederum hiermit  Wav oder Mp3 Files machen, die du dann brennen kannst.
Um die Einzelteile zusammenzufuegen benutzt du entweder einern Audioeditor deiner Wahl ( Soundforge, Wavelab) oder einen einfachen Merger wie z.b. 
diesem hier 


GL & HF 


Frank


----------



## Sandymaus (14. September 2004)

*Downloaden*

Warum kann ich das nicht runterladen was du in deinem Beitrag hast?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. September 2004)

*Re: Downloaden*



> _Original geschrieben von Sandymaus _
> *Warum kann ich das nicht runterladen was du in deinem Beitrag hast? *



Weil sich die Pfade geaendert haben:  
Der Demuxer heisst:
bbTools 1.9 

AC3 zu .Wav-Wandler:
HeadAC3he 0.23a

Alles zu finden im Downloadbereich der http://www.doom9.org


und Merger:
Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.mpesch3.de

Viel Erfolg noch 

Gruß
Frank


----------

